# New addition



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

So I have a brew gear cupboard in the utility room for my Chemex, V60's, Kalita, CCD & cold brew gear. From Christmas Day I managed to add my new DTP into the kitchen next to the kettles....

C&Pd from the DTP thread.

I unwrapped my DTP on Christmas Day, pressie from wife purchased on Black Friday (£229 bargain).

Had already sorted from the forum a Joey adapted distributor and push style tamper as well as a Norvin funnel so was ready to go.

Paired it with my Minion from my old Gaggia classic and was pleasantly surprised that my second shot was pretty much on the money 18g to 36 in 34 seconds, Foundry Rio Magdelana beans as thought they would be an easy bean to dial in and would go well with milk for wifey who likes a latte. Had purchased the beans in advance so they were well rested and the espresso shot was bang on the tasting notes

Had a go with milk steaming yesterday, latte for wife, and again was impressed with the ease of steaming the milk. Perfect micro foam and a brownie points earning drink served up.

Must say, very impressed with the DTP compared to my old Classic. Was drinking much more pour over due to the challenge of getting a decent temp surfed shot out the classic but I think the ratio of espresso to V60 might change a little now.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

That looks great.... enjoy !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great Christmas present!! And it sounds like you are thoroughly enjoying your coffee


----------

